# "CCDL BST, CCDL OB, CCDL PPPD" What titles are these?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So a breeder friend of mine just emailed me and asked if I had ever heard of these titles. Nope! I sure haven't. Have any of you? All I found when googled was "Professional Protection Titles", but all seem to be from the same kennel. Just curious thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they are titles given by this organization CCDL is Canine Civil Defense League. This is there website Canine Civil Defense League So, I am guessing: CCDL BST means Canine Civil Defense League Best in Show, CCLD OB means Canine Civil Defense League Obedience, CCDL PPPD means Canine Civil Defense League Personal Protection Dog.


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

The CCDL is a organization started by Gale Raponi in New York, Gale is the founder of the CCDL. Canine Civil Defense League Gale is a judge Mike Dizak is a judge and Bill Ellinger is a judge. The CCDL is a organization of trainers that for real life protection civil agitation etc. Gale has been around a very long time and many older PSA people know him judges on the east coast especially. I know that Greg Williams and many others know Gale. Gale is very opinionated as many passionate people are but is a heck of a guy in my book. he is the best muzzle guy I have seen. Gale has been into dogs for a very long time. Here is a picture of Gale doing muzzle work at seminar and many of mine at trials. We have held three trials in AZ. This is a very hard certification title to earn many sport dogs fail. The obedience and protection scenarios are challenging and you must pass all to title. I assume you are speaking about me . I am very easy to contact and can send you a ton of info on the CCDL. I feel blessed to know Gale and his family they have treated me like family when I have visited in New York. See our page on facebook CCDL AZ as well


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

People that have been around dogs for more that 5 years especially east coast people know Gale Raponi. Rick Furrow Greg Williams and many others know Gale. Here are some pictures of Gales group. I will not call it a club as Gale is adamant about this not being a sport. I can tell you this This was one of the hardest titles to achieve. I have a dog that is titled in SCH PSA and CCDL.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is from my visit to New York 5 years ago. This is a son of Pike von der Schafbachmuhle. This was one of Pikes last litters .I cannot remember his name but was imported as a pup and owned by CCDL agitator trainer in Rochester named John. This dog was 10 years of age then. John is the only gsd guy in New York as I am the only gsd person in the west that does CCDL. This is mainly done by bull dog people and mollosser type dogs. People on the East Coast that do suit sports many times were bull dog men before having malis and this is how they knew The Raponis. Bill Ellinger is the decoy agitator her






















i


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know what the issue is? Everyone is trying to cook his own soup.

If all those masterminds would come to one table and work together, maybe we could actually have on organization working nation wide instead of this organization only being active in the south and that league only operating in the north....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gale does defense training is adamant this is not a sport. He will go anywhere to do a seminar and trial and so will Bill and Mike . It is just a different style of training for different application. This is not prey work this is civil work


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you posting, this is all very intersting!

It's nice to see some PPD titles that actually mean something. I shudder at all the scammers that sell (for a ridiculous amount of money) "Level 3 Estate Protection Dogs", and all they do is bark at a decoy and bite a sleeve. 

I'd love to try to do muzzle work with my dog.


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well ask them and they will come lol. I can send you contact info if needed. This training is no joke but Gales dogs since not prey driven in bite work are under control but man does he have some beasts. CCDL Motto All Defense All The Time and The Best Bite is no Bite. Threat display should work if not then this is life or death and send the dog . I have learned so much about this from Bill Gale and Mike. Gale hates dog sport as he used to compete says it builds resentment and ill will instead of cooperation and trust among trainers and clubs. He thinks training is for certification and pass or fail not the score. Training should be about the dog not the score. I enjoy both CCDL and sport and Gale likes my dogs and me as we are not programmed for the podium and I have a open mind. My dogs when a threat is about will bite for real when in sport bite for fun. This is the nature of the Czech dog a versatile healthy dog balanced prey to defense loves the handler above all else.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> he used to compete says it builds resentment and ill will instead of cooperation and trust among trainers and clubs. He thinks training is for certification and pass or fail not the score. Training should be about the dog not the score.


Sooooo agree with this! I also get tired of hearing that IPO is just a game of tug for the dogs - get the right dog, train them right, and you see awesome come out! 

Do you have a website that explains the different certifications?


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here yah go . The CCDL is no joke

Way Of The Canine Trainer - Episode 1: Gale Raponi Part One - YouTube


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

This one is better
Way Of The Canine Trainer - Episode 2: Gale Raponi Part Two - YouTube


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

GCK9 said:


> Gale does defense training is adamant this is not a sport. He will go anywhere to do a seminar and trial and so will Bill and Mike . It is just a different style of training for different application. This is not prey work this is civil work


It's not very good work unless what I saw wasn't representative. Forgive, i got tired of the BS in the beginning and just slide the slider over to when I saw some training, first dog it stopped on "Charlie" at about 11:20. 

All I could do was shake my head. Great eye and great trainers


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

crackem said:


> It's not very good work unless what I saw wasn't representative. Forgive, i got tired of the BS in the beginning and just slide the slider over to when I saw some training, first dog it stopped on "Charlie" at about 11:20.
> 
> All I could do was shake my head. Great eye and great trainers


I did the same. Cars, cars, muscle building, boxing... too much testosterone for me :crazy:


----------

